# PowerPC Clubhouse



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Sorry I have to get in on the action.

I started with a 5200CD








Considered a PowerPC, and I am sure a number of people are still using them.

This is the Clubhouse for you!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Heart - The G3, G4 and G5s are all considered PowerPC processors.







Or are you refering to the 601 series of PowerPC processors?


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Me too! My first Mac was a 5200, I still have it as a hybrid: 5200 with 5400 Mobo. Pink screens occasionally and a very loud fan.


----------



## sawatzky (Aug 23, 2004)

*6100*

My first Mac was a PPC 6100/66AV. It still works. I keep it around for Fontographer only. That works pretty sweet with two monitors! The ONLY problem with that is transferring files to a new mac. It HAS to be over a network connection. Not Floppy, Syquest, Zip drive, CD, wireless usb device... ethernet is my only common denominator.

Is there an adb to usb adapter I wonder?!? SCSI to usb? Parallel to USB?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

sawatzky said:


> Parallel to USB?


Is this what you're looking for?

hp USB to Parallel Mac Cable 36-pin C4033-60003


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

sawatzky said:


> My first Mac was a PPC 6100/66AV. It still works. I keep it around for Fontographer only. That works pretty sweet with two monitors! The ONLY problem with that is transferring files to a new mac. It HAS to be over a network connection. Not Floppy, Syquest, Zip drive, CD, wireless usb device... ethernet is my only common denominator.
> 
> Is there an adb to usb adapter I wonder?!? SCSI to usb? Parallel to USB?


Hmm it is possible to burn files and such to a CD. Keep an eye on your local second hand store like a Goodwill. The one out by us just had a few SCSI Yamaha CD burners in SCSI cases for $5-$10 the expensive one was still in a box with all it's cables.

I picked up a USB Zip drive with power supply that works fine on my G5 for $5 the other day. The SCSI Jaz drive I have that was being tossed out at work has a SCSI to USB adaptor though this is not the Centronics 50 or DB25 but the UW version (think that is what it was called or it might have been SCSI II).

At home I started on an LC with 12" colour monitor and Stylewriter which was 'on sale' new for $2500 at the time. When I outgrew it, it became a BBS for several years until it was replaced by a IIsi and hurdler card.

I still have all this stuff.......


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Heart said:


> Sorry I have to get in on the action.
> 
> I started with a 5200CD
> 
> ...


You can do some interesting things to that 5200 btw.....


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

my first power mac was a 6100/60, then a 6100/66. Then a 7100/80! My First mac was a used and well loved Plus from Value Village in 1996. THat is what switched me to the mac!:love2:


----------



## kaliber (Jan 7, 2009)

Same here


----------



## sawatzky (Aug 23, 2004)

Bjornbro said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> hp USB to Parallel Mac Cable 36-pin C4033-60003


Just the opposite actually. The Mac has a parallel port. so I need parallel to female USB. I don't see how such a thing could exist. The USB end needs 3 to 5 volts of power or most USB gadgets won't work.


----------



## sawatzky (Aug 23, 2004)

*That's what I need*



Niteshooter said:


> ...SCSI Yamaha CD burners in SCSI cases...


That would be ideal. That's a medium both generations could read and write.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a 6100 I really loved, upgraded it to a G3 eventually. Moved up to a 7300 (NICE machine!). We still have an iBook G4 that's currently in for repair, and I had a snow iMac G3 700Mhz for a couple of years as well.

I love the Intel line, but there were a number of great PowerPC Macs.

And a number of crap ones, too.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

*Mac Classic Color*

My first mac was a Classic color, then came lc and then the lc 630, then mp 266 and boosted to a dp 1.8 G5 ppc. All still running and still using them for old games except for my G5 of course. But all running :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have to wonder what prompts new members to go six years back to raise a thread from the dead, this one being from 2003?

Isn't there enough current material to read without searching that far back, or failing that starting a new thread?


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

sawatzky said:


> That would be ideal. That's a medium both generations could read and write.


You might find these on eBay as well the one's I'm seeing around here are the Yamaha 4x4x16 cd/rw drives. If you don't mind the look you could also mount the bare drive in your 6100 since it has the cables already installed if you don't have a CD and if you do you can take off the faceplate and put the burner in where the CD was. Some of the prices on eBay seem to be out of touch with reality so if you can find one at the Goodwill.....

I was using Toast with these drives under OS 9. 

Did find a USB to ADB adaptor in my mix of junk it is a std ADB plug on one end and flat rectangular USB on the other. Of course there is no make or model name on the darn thing that I can see though I suspect Keyspan is possibly the manufacturer. I honestly don't know what you could use it for other than a keyboard since a USB key or drive would not be supported on the ADB bus.

Did the 6100 have a parallel port? I thought it was ADB, two din geoports for AppleTalk and Printer, the funky all in one monitor port that only worked with specific AV monitors without the adaptor to DB-15 and SCSI. 

Kevin


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

No Mac, at least, no PPC-based Mac from Apple that I know of, shipped with a Parallel Port*; the other poster must have mistaken the SCSI port for a PC-standard Parallel Port. 



*I'm pretty sure that some of the later-era CHRP-based clones from Motorola like the StarMax 6000 which were just being shipped or close to shipping status before the clone era ended had PC-standard Parallel, Serial, and PS/2 ports.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

rampancy_fatalin. said:


> No Mac, at least, no PPC-based Mac from Apple that I know of, shipped with a Parallel Port*; the other poster must have mistaken the SCSI port for a PC-standard Parallel Port.
> 
> *I'm pretty sure that some of the later-era CHRP-based clones from Motorola like the StarMax 6000 which were just being shipped or close to shipping status before the clone era ended had PC-standard Parallel, Serial, and PS/2 ports.


I was thinking that as well.

None of the Clones I own have parallel ports but I haven't seen a 6000 and my Starmax 3000 does have PS/2 ports for a keyboard and mouse so anythings possible.

Kevin


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

SINC said:


> I have to wonder what prompts new members to go six years back to raise a thread from the dead, this one being from 2003?


They're just getting caught up.  



SINC said:


> Isn't there enough current material to read without searching that far back, or failing that starting a new thread?


So let's set a precedent right now. In fact, I'll start a poll in the "Everything Else" forum. Vote here.


----------



## broken_g3 (Jun 27, 2008)

My first Macintosh was my IIsi in 1991, which I received for Christmas. I remember being disdainful of Macs before that, but I was quite impressed with System 7. I used that through High School and into University, until I got enough money to buy my beige G3 desktop soon after they were introduced in 1997. That was my first, and only, PowerPC Macintosh, and one I continue to use to this day. If I buy an iMac sometime before Spring, I'll own a Macintosh with every processor type ever used; Motorola 68k, PowerPC and Intel x86. Kinda neat, I think.


----------



## LRD (Jan 1, 2009)

My first Mac was an LCIII in 1993. Other Macs I've owned or still do are....A powerbook 180c, Quadra 900 (found sitting on a dumpster! ), and a p.o.s Performa 6200. That 6200 pissed me off at apple so much that I refused to buy another Mac until I fell in love with my current Macbook pro 15".


----------



## broken_g3 (Jun 27, 2008)

LRD said:


> My first Mac was an LCIII in 1993. Other Macs I've owned or still do are....A powerbook 180c, Quadra 900 (found sitting on a dumpster! ), and a p.o.s Performa 6200. That 6200 pissed me off at apple so much that I refused to buy another Mac until I fell in love with my current Macbook pro 15".


It's a pity that the 6200 ruined your experience. There were some really good machines that Apple turned out, just that whole dirty mac series happened to be mass-produced, so it reached a lot of people. I'm glad I stuck with my IIsi as long as I did...


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Niteshooter said:


> None of the Clones I own...


I loved my PowerCenter Pro 180. Well priced and a great performer. PowerComputing PowerCenter Pro 180 Specs @ EveryMac.com


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

My first powerPC was a 7100. What a change fromthe LCII before it. I had the video card with max VRAM and was running a 14" and a 17" apple monitors right out of the box.

After that I also had 2 starmax 3000's and a PB 1400. My kids used the StarMax's. The PB 1400 was to replace a Duo 230 & docking station that were stolen.

One Starmax died. I still have the other one, the 7100 and the PB 1400. The 7100 and the PB1400 are both upgraded. I am typing this on the PB 1400. I am looking for an accelerator for the Starmax. I had purchased on on Ebay but it was DOA . Vendor claimed it wasn't, but 6 months later I still see him selling one there.

I use my 12" G4 1.5 Ghz PowerBook on OS X 10.4 most of the time, but I really enjoy using the older machines. My only rule is that I have to have some use for them ... Otherwise I would just pack rat a bunch of them away.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> I have to wonder what prompts new members to go six years back to raise a thread from the dead, this one being from 2003?
> 
> Isn't there enough current material to read without searching that far back, or failing that starting a new thread?


The 'regulars' often tell noobs to search first... 

Not surprisingly, they find stuff that interests them. The dating of posts is not prominent enough - I have fallen to posting to older threads myself because I didn't notice the stale date. On the other hand there is useful info in some of these old threads... 

Edit: I suspect the "Similar Threads" box at the bottom of a thread is responsible for a lot of these old thread revivals. Personally, I don't have a big problem with posting to old threads. I have to say it has occasionally turned up some interesting stuff.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Lichen Software said:


> One Starmax died. I still have the other one, the 7100 and the PB 1400. The 7100 and the PB1400 are both upgraded. I am typing this on the PB 1400. I am looking for an accelerator for the Starmax. I had purchased on on Ebay but it was DOA . Vendor claimed it wasn't, but 6 months later I still see him selling one there.


Hmmm what died on the Starmax, maybe I can help you get it going again?

The accelerator I have in my 3000 is the JoeCard G3 for the Starmax 3000,4000,5000 that I picked up years ago from OWC on a clearance. It was also supposed to work in the 4400 Mac. I didn't find it a lot faster, perhaps because it was installed in the cache slot and it took a bit of hunting to find the drivers for it as it didn't come with them. It also had switches that had to be set for it to work properly.

Kevin


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

rgray said:


> The 'regulars' often tell noobs to search first...
> 
> Not surprisingly, they find stuff that interests them. The dating of posts is not prominent enough - I have fallen to posting to older threads myself because I didn't notice the stale date. On the other hand there is useful info in some of these old threads...
> 
> Edit: I suspect the "Similar Threads" box at the bottom of a thread is responsible for a lot of these old thread revivals. Personally, I don't have a big problem with posting to old threads. I have to say it has occasionally turned up some interesting stuff.


I've fallen for old threads as well, I don't see what the problem is personally. If the topic is still of interest who cares? In this particular instance it seems to be so why derail it?

And I'd agree that a lot of times folks are redirected to older threads when they start a new one so you can't win if you want to open or continue a discussion.

If it bothers you so much then ignore it..... (directed to SINC) not rgray.

Kevin


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Can't help now*



Niteshooter said:


> Hmmm what died on the Starmax, maybe I can help you get it going again?
> Kevin


Too late - It's gone.

It is probably a shame. It happened before I had any access to sites like this. It probably could have been reserected.

Mine you, it might be a good thing. I am running out of room.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Lichen Software said:


> Too late - It's gone.
> 
> It is probably a shame. It happened before I had any access to sites like this. It probably could have been reserected.
> 
> Mine you, it might be a good thing. I am running out of room.


Hear you re running out of room....

Well if you have troubles with the other drop me an email and we can probably sort you out.

Kevin


----------

